# Reelfoot lake TN



## Magilla

Has anyone gone to Reelfoot Lake in TN? I would like to take my Son on his spring break in late March. From what I have read the Crappie fishing really starts up then. Also does anyone have a good place that they have stayed at ( lodging,fishing packages,etc.) There is alot on the web to choose from.


----------



## misfit

march is a good time,with the only negative factor being unpredictable weather.there are several good resorts with good rates that usually go up the first week of march.i stayed at cypress point and couldn't have been treated better.many others here have been to reelfoot and enjoyed other camps also.for some good info just type reelfoot into the search engine for this forum and you'll find more than i can typpe here.also go to crappie.com and do the same in the tennessee forum.lots of tips and info there.if you can,hire guide for first day and you'll shorten the learning curve drastically.


----------



## fishnking09

i go the first week in april every year for the past 5 years. we stay at cypress point resort. really nice place and nice people. they have a 1 week,a 4 day and a 3 day fishing package idk the price tho ill have to check that out.


----------



## cjbrown

Check out Grays Camp in Tiptonville. We go every year. These guys know the lake well. If you take a boat plan on hitting stumps, not a matter of will I, but how many you will. Anymore we just rent one of thiers for our trips.


http://www.reelfoot.com/grayscamp/index.htm


----------



## Shortdrift

Cypress Point includes a boat with motor, fuel and bait along with the room package deal. The equipment supplied is top shelf and you are not liable for the motor due to hitting (and you will) stumps. Boat is cleaned and fueled up every night by the dock hands. They will also load and unload whatever gear you don't want to leave overnight but there is 24 hour security. Unpredictable weather provided slow fishing for Misfit and me but we still managed to catch our fair share of crappie. The only thing I didn't care for was the taste of the crappie out of the cypress studded water. Had oner fry and gave the rest away.


----------



## BMustang

With all of the great early spring lakes to fish, such as Norris, Pickwick, Kentucky/Barkley, etc.. I can't imagine why anyone would want to go to Reelfoot. 

Added distance, high winds, the dreaded stumps, jon boats, more drum than crappie, etc. etc..

There is a reason that the same resorts are at the travel shows year after year - NO REPEAT BUSINESS!

The crappie that they display at the shows have been netted. They have a winter netting season down there.

I made one trip to Reelfoot, wrote it off as a bad experience, and will never go back. Ditto for many others that I know who have made the trip.

Two words of advise - Don't Go!


----------



## Spence88

I'm trying to make a decisio on a spring trip and trying to figure out where to go. Most likely Ky lake but am curious what you would say the overall #1 is for spring? Crappie is the main target, but wouldn't mind some bass action either.


----------



## river wader

I go to eagles nest and this is the sixth year. We have good years and bad, but get a guide for one day it was worth it. most crappie we caught last yr were 3/4 to 1 1/2# range. i am going down over easter weekend.


----------



## leupy

I have been to Reelfoot before I like to stay at White's Landing, which is part of Cyress Point Resort I had a Great time and six of us are going back March 9th. I will let you know the results when I return.


----------



## Shortdrift

BMustang said:


> With all of the great early spring lakes to fish, such as Norris, Pickwick, Kentucky/Barkley, etc.. I can't imagine why anyone would want to go to Reelfoot.
> The crappie that they display at the shows have been netted. They have a winter netting season down there.
> ======================================================
> 
> It was my understanding that while netting was permitted for years on Reelfoot, it is now illegal to do so. Did you aquire your information recently?
> What is your source?


----------



## cantsleep

Why would I want to go to Reelfoot?

Easy, I don't own a boat, and am just looking for someplace to enjoy a pleasant weekend. I'm going down early April, and as long as I catch some fish and have a good time with my buddies, I'll be happy.
For someone like me, the package deals they have are big incentive.


----------



## BMustang

cantsleep said:


> Why would I want to go to Reelfoot?
> 
> Easy, I don't own a boat, and am just looking for someplace to enjoy a pleasant weekend. I'm going down early April, and as long as I catch some fish and have a good time with my buddies, I'll be happy.
> For someone like me, the package deals they have are big incentive.


Good point!


----------



## BMustang

Shortdrift said:


> BMustang said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all of the great early spring lakes to fish, such as Norris, Pickwick, Kentucky/Barkley, etc.. I can't imagine why anyone would want to go to Reelfoot.
> The crappie that they display at the shows have been netted. They have a winter netting season down there.
> ======================================================
> 
> It was my understanding that while netting was permitted for years on Reelfoot, it is now illegal to do so. Did you aquire your information recently?
> What is your source?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you are right.
> 
> My information was from the locals during my most recent trip to Reelfoot - BUT - that has been five/six years ago and things may have changed.
> 
> Maybe, I've been a bit tough on Reelfoot.
> 
> As the poster before me stated, Reelfoot provides a valuable service to someone who can drive down and take advantage of an "all-inclusive" - Plus I remember the food being incredible at the local "family style" restaurants.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shortdrift

cantsleep said:


> Why would I want to go to Reelfoot?
> 
> Easy, I don't own a boat, and am just looking for someplace to enjoy a pleasant weekend. I'm going down early April, and as long as I catch some fish and have a good time with my buddies, I'll be happy.
> For someone like me, the package deals they have are big incentive.


==========================================================

Well said cantsleep. To some it is solely the catching of fish while the overall experience and sharing the good times is just as important to others.
The trip Misfit and I made to Reelfoot was something I look back on with great memory's of the fishing, getting temporarily lost on the way to the lake
 and also on the lake plush the surprise of hitting that first stump. 
As you said cantsleep, there is more to a fishing trip than the fishing. 






;


----------



## Magilla

Thanks for all the input. My Son and I leave on March 26 for 4 days. We are staying at Blue bank resort. Did take the advice and have hired a guide for the first day. Will let everyone know how we did when we return.


----------



## cantsleep

Good luck Magilla, we'll be waiting to here from you.


----------



## madcrappiekids

looks like we might be there (reelfoot) over Easter weekend! not sure yet where to go but Reelfoot is the leader so far. 

We have a new to us boat (read that as nice used!) that has a 40hp merc jetdrive on it, wondering how it will take the stumps. Anyone have any input on this?


----------



## fished-out

madcrappiekids said:


> We have a new to us boat (read that as nice used!) that has a 40hp merc jetdrive on it, wondering how it will take the stumps. Anyone have any input on this?


Man, don't even think about it! The motor may be ok, but what about the hull!! Just not worth the chance, in my opinion.


----------



## misfit

jet drive is perfect for reelfoot.if your boat is a jon style,you shouldn't have a big problem if you just use your head 
actually if you take it easy and have a good aluminum boat,go easy and pay attention,you will be ok.but you will still most likely find some stumps.personally,i would rather use the rental boats,for the cost and not have to worry about mine.


----------



## river wader

even if you are carefull and use your head. there is still the stumps that you dont see that you will hit. the fishing reports say the lake is up a foot above this time last year. but things can change by easter.if you havent made reservations yet you probably need to do so soon my dad and i made our reservations on jan 2 for easter weekend.


----------



## madcrappiekids

thanks for the input...still undecided about what to do, the boat is actually my dads retirement gift and an upgrade from the 14' he has now. So, not sure i want to take it's maiden voyage to stumpland ;-) 

any other comparable lakes in the 7-8 hour drive time from dayton?


----------



## sauguy

Kentucky lake might work. a lot of nice places to stay and great slab crappie fishing.


----------



## madcrappiekids

it's getting hard to concentrate on things.....leave for Reelfoot Wednesday night/Thursday morning - by this time Thursday I hope to be cleaning crappie!


----------



## river wader

well i know what you mean i cant sleep right now and i dont leave until sat morning. where are you staying at? The fishing reports are looking good for next week.


----------



## madcrappiekids

we are going to be at south shores - just checked the weather - after this rain moves out it looks like sun and high 60's thursday - saturday!


----------



## Tall cool one

I can relate to you guys getting excited about going fishing(finally!) and I was even thinking of heading down that way next week too but according to the local reports all the lakes are up past summer pool and many are cloudy-muddy w/ lots of floating debris.I think it was melton hill that was 4 1/2' above w/ reelfoot being 12" up(and rising) and 5 deg low w/ crappie holding in 12-20 FOW w/ a lot more rain in the forecast.
My trip started out going to cumberland for stripes and trout but the guide said river was up and was going to be for a few weeks so we tried to "replan" another trip to another ky/tenn lk but it looks like the weather is going to do this trip in.Guess I'll just have to go N chasing winter and steelhead. Thank goodness we have 'puters to keep tabs on water and weather,hate to waste the trip w/ gas as much as it is.My travelling is definitely going to be curtailed w/ the $ of gas,TC1


----------



## river wader

i think the timing is going to be perfect the water is never clear at reelfoot in the 5 years i have been going there. higher water just means less stumps to hit with your motor. got to go get some eyes while the rain breaks


----------



## Astro1700

I was at Reelfoot the last week of February. We stay at the Sportsman Resort (north) every year. My partner and I did ok the first two days, but the third was a bust because of weather. The one thing about Reelfoot is the crappie are BIG. Good luck.


----------



## madcrappiekids

TC1 - thanks for the info, i have been watching the weather also. it's seems like it's always a coin toss when ever we go somewhere. My guess is the best day is going to be on Saturday....if the weather holds at 65+ thurs adn friday - saturday should rock! 

Anyone have any patterens that have worked year after year? any good GPS spots??? ...hehe that just sounds funny - years ago this was good location information (and still is)

"about 500 yards from the ramp, there is this tree that looks like....." 

Now, we have GPS digits to find the good spots....hehe NASA has nothing on us!


----------



## river wader

i know that straight out from blue bank resort was the best place to drift fish. the key is to fish with as many poles as possible with spreader rigs they sell them down there. i fish with three poles at a time. hey almost forgot if the wind is up go to buck basin we have always done well there in the past. if the water temp come up enough they will move into lillies drift and jig through them you will pull in some monster blacks average last yr. was 3/4 to 1 1/2# and alot of fun


----------



## river wader

hey madcrappiekids was wondering which way are you going down? my dad and i are going to try a new way this time. we are taking interstate 70 over to Effingham Illinios then going south to paducah ken. looks to interstate all the way down to paducah. the hardest part is the drive down the rest is easy.


----------



## madcrappiekids

thanks for the info!

not sure yet on going down, looking at the maps today, this is our first time down there. I did see Paducah on the map - but looking at maybe going to indy and down from there. It seems to be more interstate and about an hour shorter on drive time. Since I am already out this way Indy and Cincy are pretty close in drive time .....if this rain keeps up we may not get across the river!!!

btw - you ever listen to bob and tom.. "effing breakfast special"


----------



## rutty

I have 4 family members down there right now. On Sunday they kept 49 crappies with the largest one being 14 inches, on Monday it was a slower day and they ended up with 32 crappies. On Tuesday morning they only got 3 fish, it was too windy to fish really, they couldn't get out very far because of the winds. 

The fish are still in deep water, they are fishing in about 20 ft of water right now.
Good Luck if you go down.....it is a great lake to fish.


----------



## madcrappiekids

thanks for the update!! sounds good - next post will be from TN!!!!


----------



## river wader

good luck the weather looks like it will cooperate as long as the wind lays down two years ago they were not letting anyone on the lake for the wind. we are probably going to have rain on sunday and 30 to 60's the rest of the time.


----------



## Fishinfreak

Best of luck to all that go.Was there at Grays Camp 3-17 till 3-20. Black crappie in the lilly stems was the ticket.Find the clear water in the north end of any pocket.Lots of rain and wind while we where there.Roads getting home where flooded added 2hrs going around them.Will post pics when i get them back. Love that place been going for 10yrs now.


----------



## madcrappiekids

not sure how we got 2 threads about this....posted update in the other one.


----------



## Magilla

Well the time is here, we head down to reelfoot tomorrow. I have checked the weather forecast a 100 times, I hope we don't get blown off the lake.
Looks like hit or miss on rain. We will post reply when we return. I will be on for the evening any words of wisdom or advice is welcome.


----------



## madcrappiekids

make sure you spend some time in the northern end in the pockets - the crappie and bass were starting to move in for pre-spawn - look for clear water! Good luck!!


----------



## crappie jack

saturday cant come soon enough


----------



## madcrappiekids

hehe I was like that last week about this time!!!

have you been there before? there is a new road that is NOT on mapquest adn we ended up going about 45 miles the WRONG WAY til we figured it out....the signs and names of roads were a bit goofy in Union City right before you get there. PM me if you want the inside story


----------



## Fishinfreak

These came from the north end.In the lilly stems and drifting open water.


----------



## madcrappiekids

very nice - is the water clearing up any?


----------



## Fishinfreak

I was there on 3-17 thur 3-20. Finding clear water was a major plus.Just get out of the wind and the water was clearer.It should be on fire by now.Good luck to all that go.


----------



## jigger69

A buddy of mine just got back yesterday,and he said they caught fish but it was tough do to the weather,really windy and cold,and he caught alot of sheephead


----------



## river wader

got back from reelfoot trip was fun but fishing was a bust. From what i understood they got 11 inches of rain a week before we got down there.
when the wind was too high, one day 40 plus winds, we fished spillway. Locals were snagging carp. I personally caught a 80# 45 inches long. and watched someone get the new tennesseee state record buffalo carp 102#.


----------



## madcrappiekids

i put a picture of the carp we saw in the "carp forum"....I did not know what was going on the first time we drove over the spillway and saw all those people just milling around on the road....never knew carp to be a spectator sport till now  sorry about the weather, sounds like you got the same as us....next year!!!


----------



## Hafus

BumbleBee and I will be heading down to Reelfoot on Saturday to spend a week helping them reduce the crappie population. Looks like the weather may cooperate! Will relay how it went when we return.


----------



## madcrappiekids

good luck - looks like you should have pretty good water (and weather) by then.


----------



## bdubb

im headed back down on the 10th


----------



## Magilla

Well........................ It was a nice place if you were a duck. We were there on 27th, 28th and 29th of March. Spend the night before in Union City and the weather was beautiful. Woke up on Thursday Cold!! High temp was 41 deg. the three days we were there. Wind was so strong on Friday, only saw one boat attempt to go out and he went about 100 yards and came back. There were white caps on the lake and the waves were crashing over the dock at the resort. The lake looked like chocolate milk. 
We had a guide on Thursday and we caught a total of 8 fish, brought in 5 that were keepers. Only one nice fish caught the whole trip. Total fish for trip 11!


----------



## cantsleep

That's a nice slab. 
Bummer about the weather.


----------



## madcrappiekids

this weather has to break soon - i was there in the same - nice fish!


----------



## Hafus

Bumblebee and I just returned today. Crappie were not quite ready to spawn. We pulled in 22 when we got there on Saturday, 57 on Sunday, and limited out on Monday. Landed a lot of slabs with many of them over a pound. The largest we caught was 1 3/4 lbs! 

Tuesday the weather started going south (wind) so we went to the spillway and snagged for Buffalo. I had never snagged before and had a BLAST. We landed 8 Buffalo, with the largest weighing in at 30 to 35 pounds!

The weather is going to be terrible for the next few days with temperatures at night getting down into the 30s. That will probably make the crappie back off into deeper water!

Pictures to be posted soon!


----------



## river wader

well im glad someone is catching something down there. my dad and i were down there two weeks ago. 10 fish in 4 days. i went down to spillway myself caught an 80# grass carp. the tenn. state record for a buffalo was caught the same day. 102#


----------



## bdubb

thats great to here im leaving today hopefuly the weather will workout the last i saw was 30s sat night hopefully they wont shut down


----------



## crappie jack

we went down the 29th to the 2nd and burned them up we had 50 qrt bags to bring home caught 3 @ 1.15# caught big fish all week we were the only ones on the lake for 2 days we averaged 20 to 30 fish per boat however we fished are ass off for them good luck to anyone going down


----------



## misfit

> i went down to spillway myself caught an 80# grass carp. the tenn. state record for a buffalo was caught the same day. 102#


congrats on the new state record grass carp.and to the other guy on his record.that is one huge buff at twice the size of the previous record:B


----------



## madcrappiekids

sounds like it's getting better down there....can't wait to see pics...good luck to all heading down in the future!


----------



## Hafus

Here are a few of the pics as promised. We are hoping to make Reelfoot an annual trip!

Thom


----------



## river wader

hey just let u know that i did not get the state record grass carp the state record was the buffalo sorry


----------



## misfit

you should have checked into it.the latest update on the list was this month,and says 70 pounds.you might have missed your chance to get in the books if that's right


----------



## bumblebee

Reelfoot is a great place to fish but just one warning incase you have never been on the lake, trim your motor and drive very slow. The lake is very shallow and full of stumps/logs. It would be a great place to loose a lower unit.


----------



## madcrappiekids

bumblebee said:


> Reelfoot is a great place to fish but just one warning incase you have never been on the lake, trim your motor and drive very slow. The lake is very shallow and full of stumps/logs. It would be a great place to loose a lower unit.


not sure I would take a fiberglass boat there either, some of the stumps we saw looked pretty nasty, even at slow speeds could add an unwanted effect on the bottom side of the boat!!! 


NICE fish Hafus!!!!


----------



## slabhunter

Just wondering if anyone has fished reelfoot since the last post. Me and some buddies are heading down there the first week of may and i was hoping someone could give me some up to date info. on the lake conditions. Also, this is going to be our first time on reelfoot so any info. on how to get into some big gills ( or crappie if there still spawning ) would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

